# Kurze Umfrage zu mechanischen Tastaturen (ENG)



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2015)

Wir würden uns über Eure Teilnahme an dieser kurzen englischsprachigen Umfrage freuen. Vielen Dank

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/corsairkbsurvey


----------



## azzih (22. Juli 2015)

Hab mal mitgemacht. Mal ne Frage, warum macht ihr in eure mechanischen Tastaturen nicht von Haus aus so Gummiunterleger rein, das sind ja eigentlich Centbeträge und die nehmen einiges an der Lautstärke weg?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank. Du meinst die O-Ringe unter die Tasten, korrekt? Ich leite Wünsche sehr gerne weiter, eventuell greifen die Produktmanager die Idee auf.


----------

